# طريقة كشف فيروسات الصور في جهازك



## جورج كرسبو (19 فبراير 2006)

*طريقة كشف فيروسات الصور في جهازك*

طريقة كشف فيروسات الصور في جهازك
طبعا هذه الطريقه لكشف اي فيروس او ملف مزيف بامتداد صوره او اي امتداد مزيف 
الطريقه :
من ابدأ اختر الإعدادات ثم اختر خيارات المجلد فتظهر لك نافذة اختر عرض تجد عبارة (إخفاء ملحقات الملفات لأنواع الملفات المعروفة ) منشطة . قم بإزالة التنشيط عنها ثم اختر موافق أو تطبيق . ولكن يجب ملاحظة أنه عند تغيير اسم أي ملف فإن ويندوز لا يتعرف عليه ويطلب فتح بواسطة . وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة إليك طريقتين : 
1- قبل تغيير اسم الملف قم بإعادة تنشيط العبارة (إخفاء ملحقات الملفات لأنواع الملفات المعروفة ) من ابدأ .... الإعدادات .... خيارات المجلد .... عرض ثم اختر تطبيق أو ..... 
موافق , ثم قم بتغيير اسم الملف ثم أزل التنشيط عن العبارة السابقة . 

2-عند كتابة الاسم الجديد للملف يجب عليك كتابة امتداد الملف ضمن اسم الملف فمثلا لتغيير اسم ملف ( bbbb ) إلى ( ssss ) يجب عليك كتابة امتداد الملف بعد الاسم فتكتب : (ssss.doc )ثم يقوم ويندوز بتقديم (.doc ) على ( ssss ) فيصبح : (doc . ssss) فيتعرف عليه ويندوز . 
طبعا الكل يعرف فيروس الحب طبعا هذا الفيروس يظهر بشكل ملف نصي shatrton.txt وعندما تقوم بالطريقه المذكوره سوف يضهر الملف بالشكل التالي : shatrton.txt.vbs اي ان الامتداد الحقيقي لهذا الملف هو فجول بيسك سكربت 
اذا هذه الطريقه رائعه لاكتشاف الفروسات بمتداد مزيف​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2006)

من ضمن الحيل الي كنا نستخدمها زمان هي ان نكتب

file.jpg                                                                       .exe
يعني نعطي مسافة طويلة حتى تختفي ال .exe حتى لو كانت الطريقة الي حضرتك ذكرتها, فيفضل اختيار rename و قراءة الاسم كاملا...


----------



## zama (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: طريقة كشف فيروسات الصور في جهازك*

اة فعلا طريقة حلوة


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: طريقة كشف فيروسات الصور في جهازك*

ميررررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: طريقة كشف فيروسات الصور في جهازك*

*شكرا  لتعبك
وللمعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: طريقة كشف فيروسات الصور في جهازك*

*شكرا جورج علي المعلومه​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: طريقة كشف فيروسات الصور في جهازك*


شكراااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

